# CPC Resume



## DBoop87 (Aug 12, 2010)

DENISE PIGFORD-FRAZIER, CPC
7323 Howard Circle, Jonesboro, GA  30236
(678) 458-9775	dboop1223@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE:	Medical Billing/Coding/Collections

EXPERIENCE/TRAINING

Billing Manager				 
Pain Management Specialist of Atlanta, Stockbridge, GA 	April 2009 to Present  

-	Manage Payment poster, Billing/Collections Specialist, Patient Accounts Representative, Insurance Verification Specialist and Charge Poster.
-	Process and update records and billing information for new and established patients' accounts.
-	File primary and secondary insurance claims.
-	Assist insurance companies with patient billing information.
-	Follow up with coordination of benefits; review aging reports, account balances, denied claims and claim status.    
-	Post insurance company payments and adjustments and patient payments daily.
-	Document and retrieve billing information related to patient and insurance company account transactions.
-	Verified insurance and claim status by telephone and online.
-	Responsible for keeping current fee schedules and update fee schedules in system.

Insurance Billing Agent				 
Quality Physician Services, Stockbridge, GA 		May 2007 to April 2009  

-	Process and update records and billing information for new and established patients' accounts.
-	File primary and secondary insurance claims for family practice and pain management clients
-	Obtain pre-certifications for out patient procedures for pain clinic client.
-	Assist patients' with account balances and insurance companies with patient billing information.
-	Post office visits, procedures and diagnoses for pain management from superbills for billing.
-	Follow up with coordination of benefits; review aging reports, account balances, denied claims and claim status.    
-	Post insurance company payments and adjustments and patient payments.
-	Process transaction reports, balance system daily, and process monthly patient statements.
-	Complete medical records request for insurance companies.  
-	Document and retrieve billing information related to patient and insurance company account transactions.  

Insurance Billing  Specialist			
A Kids World Pediatrics, Fayetteville, GA 		April 2005 to May 2007
Atlanta Urological Institute, Stockbridge, GA		March 2004 to April 2005  
Dr. Subrahmanya Bhat, Riverdale, GA			December 2000 to April 2002  

-	Processed and updated records and billing information for new, established, and hospital patients' accounts.
-	Filed primary and secondary insurance claims.
-	Posted office and hospital visits, procedures and diagnoses from encounter forms and doctors' notes for billing.
-	Assisted patients' with account balances and insurance companies with patient account information.   
-	Followed up with coordination of benefits; reviewed aging reports, unpaid accounts and denied claims.    
-	Posted insurance company and patient payments; balanced, prepared and made bank deposits.  
-	Completed medical records request for insurance companies.  
-	Audit records for missed procedures and medication charges.  
-	Verified insurance and claim status by telephone and online.
-	Obtained referrals from primary care physicians.  
-	Documented and retrieved billing information related to patient and insurance company account transactions.  
-	Mailed patient statements.
-	Scheduled appointments; pulled medical records for appointments.

Southern Regional Medical Center, Riverdale, GA 		January 2003 to March 2004
Emergency Room Lead/Patient Access Associate 

-	Provided direction to departmental employees on assigned areas and responsibilities.  
-	Assisted in management of patient complaints; ensured consistent and timely patient flow.  
-	Entered patient demographics for registration; reviewed registration forms to ensure accuracy and completeness.  
-	Maintained working knowledge of registration procedures and policies.  
-	Assisted Team Leader and Supervisor in the stability of the department; participated in all departmental meetings.
-	Provided coverage in other areas as needed, such as Labor & Delivery and Cashier.  

Technical Skills:   Notary Public, MS Office Software, Outlook, Basic Accounting, Basic Transcription, Keyboard 60 wpm, 10 Key, MediSoft, Windows NT/XP, JP Medical, Delphi, HBOC, GroupWise, Medical Manager, StarNavigator, Tiger Mysis, Lytec, NaviCure, Encounter Pro, Centricity, Logician, SRS, FileZilla, CustomCoder/Decision Health

EDUCATION/CERTIFICATION	

AAPC Certified Professional Coder						                             March 2009

Clayton State University, Morrow, GA
Bachelor of Applied Science	      Administrative Management			           Present
Associate of Applied Science     Medical Office Administration-Medical Coding     Dec 2005


----------

